# I give up. Another dead.



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Another mysterious death. Triton. He started acting funny yesterday,changed the water. Today he is dead. I give up. Serious. After all these bettas pass I am done. For good. I cant handle this anymore.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Do you think you can find EXACTLY what they're putting in your water? For now I'd switch to Atison Betta Spa conditioner, since it makes their tanks an ideal envoirment and keeps it at the perfect pH.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

im really sorry to hear about your loss....but dont give up!!! maybe there is something someone on here canhelp you with


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks Mollie,but Ive lost 11 bettas in less than 6 months,so I dont think anyone can help. 
Mr. Vampire,I am sure I can somehow. Ill see if I can find out where it comes from. I never heard of that,I will look for it. 
Should I worry about Posiedon? He is in the other half of the 10 gallon. He looks fine,but heck what do I know.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

OMG I am so sorry hun! I wish we knew what was wrong with your water. I hope you realize you are a good fish mommy - and this isn't your fault.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks Dr2b. I sure dont feel like one though. If i was so good they wouldnt all die. So I have no idea. Is it the water or just bad quality of bettas. Doesnt seem to matter where I get them. They all die.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

this sounds like it has GOT to be your water.........thats too many and probably the only thing thats the same is the water. if you cant find that water maybe you can try bottled water at least until u find out whats in yours from the water company. just dont use distilled water, it lacks minerals fish need

i hope u figure out the problem


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

11:shock:!!! i am so sorry:-(.....i understand why you wouldnt want anymore....although im a little confused about the whole something wrong with the water thing....:-?....have you let the 10 gal cycle??


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

She has had her bettas for a while. It is something with the water quality. I think it had something to do with all the rain we had this past May and June. I noticed it got bad then, and we all had so much rain in the PA and WV area - maybe it washed something into the water that isn't safe for bettas. Because it seemed to be okay before then.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

wow...and i thought florida water was bad....i use water testing kits for all my tanks and i use PRIME for every water change....i dont know...im just trying to help, i dont want to see anyone have to give up there fishies because of bad water or even just a bad streak of luck with less than quality fish...


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks Christina. I will look it up and see how to get a report or something. We have had alot of rain this year. Like way more than normal. I remember reading somewhere that there is no way possible to make tap water safe for humans and fish. Yep Ive had them well almost a year...heh...no one has lived that long! I think I may have to go the bottled water route for the bettas at least. My corys and other fish seem to have no problems with my tap. So just something in it that kills betta fish.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh no! RIP little guy. I hope you figure out what the problem is, you're a great betta fish keeper.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Well i found one report but its from last year. trying to see how to ask for a current one. 

http://www.bcwsa.net/attachments/152_Middletown%20-%2008%20CCR.pdf

thanks Jupiter.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It has GOT to be something in the water. There are just some things we have no control of and if the water is bad, it doesn't matter how often you change the water or how good of care you give your fish. You take great care of your fish!!! I am SO sorry this happened to you again.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Ty DQ. Guess I will see what bottled water I can get. Thats not gonna be cheap but hey,if it keeps them alive. Should i do half tap,half bottle or all bottled water? I dont want to put them into shock with much different water.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree with everyone else it has got to be something in the water. Have you tried boiling the water before you put it in the tanks? If so I would go with bottle water and do all bottle water just gradually change them over. I am sorry about your fish and I hope you can figure it out soon.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Boiling the water? Never thought of that. That would take alot pots lol. I think I will try bottled water see how that goes. Thanks Calmwaters.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Wow that would take a lot of pots lol. You should buy gallons of drinking water in bulk - like at Costco or Sams Club. I think I saw you can get like 6 gallons jugs in one package for one price instead of buying 6 jugs each being __ dollars.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

We have a membership with Sams,so I will check them out. Course where to store all those jugs...haha!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I would stick with store brand bottled water too. It keeps the costs down.
Good luck!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Just remember to do it gradually. I hope it works!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Okie DQ. Ugh,Luna isnt acting right now.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Get your tank cycled using Publix or Zepherhills gallons, u get get a 5 gallon jugs or 10 1 gallon jugs for around 10 bux probably. I kno 1gals are 85 cents here in south florida.That water is good, i used it for a few weeks before i got conditioner. My betta were more than happy! If you cycle your tank with that water, youll only have to use aobut 1-2 gallons a week during water changes, so its a mear 85cents -2 dollars a week, not bad at all. Sorry about your losses! Good luck though!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks Alexx. Never heard of those places. I got a 5 gallon jug from our warehouse store,gonna have to test it first. Hope its good lol,else we be drinking it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, it's a good idea to test it first. I hope the bottled water works out. AlexXx, I wish we had Publix here. They have the best fried chicken and potato salad at their deli!!!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

So I tested it. Grrrr. Ph is very low and there is like no kh/gh. Well that sucks!! That was some expensive freaking water then. Ugh. 

I also tested the CT tank that had Triton in it. Ammonia,Nitrate and Nitrite are all 0. The tank instantly cycled using media from the panda tank. So it wasnt any of those that killed him. He did have slightly swollen belly the day before,perhaps he was constipated or something. I dunno. I am gonna go check on Luna,hopefully she just isnt awake yet.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow, I'm so so sorry. =(


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm SO so sorry!!!!!


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

dr2b said:


> I noticed it got bad then, and we all had so much rain in the PA and WV area - maybe it washed something into the water that isn't safe for bettas. Because it seemed to be okay before then.


I'm in WV and there doesn't seem to be anything wrong with my water...course I use gallons of purified water in my 10 gallons and a hell of a lot of conditioner in my tap water bowls/tanks. 

Well I did have two mysterious deaths... but Vito and Karen were both from bad conditions at Walmart and died withen days of coming home with me.


----------



## DieselJunki (Sep 13, 2009)

Aww I am so sorry about your loses! I hope you figure this whole thing out. Have you tried contacting (like calling) your water company to ask specific questions? It may be a pain and you might get the run around but don't give up demand answers.



fishyinpa said:


> Ammonia,Nitrate and Nitrite are all 0.....


Shouldn't there be some type of Nitrate in the water if the tank is actually cycled?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

dont overdose with the conditioner, ive read it can make it harder for them to use their gills


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Between dr2b and my water, they are completely different. Her's is almost the same as bottled water.

Mine on the other hand, smells like a public pool (talking about pool water smell here.)

How did your fish all seem to act? Did they all die the same way, time frame? Are you getting them from the same store?

Fish can be wierd.... Just this month I lost 5 fish from my 29gal community tank.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

To who asked bout the Nitrates...in my other 10 gallon (that is cycled for quite awhile) I never had a hint of nitrate. In my 12 gallon there is none either. 

Synthisis, I have gotten them from various places. Doesnt seem to matter what store,they all die. A few of them, I knew what was wrong and nothing I could do. Most were mysterious though. One day they are fine,then the next they are darting all around the tank,or trying to shove themselves into the gravel,or staying at the top. Next day they are dead. I change their water like normal,then when I notice them acting funny, I change it again,most times when I do do that,they die. But on the other hand,if I dont they seem to die as well. So doesnt matter what I do,they die either way.

My longest living was Fishy at 9 months (who knows how old when I got him). Most of my others maybe make it 2 months. Roja(rip as well) one of my females was my other longest living after Fishy and that was like 6 months maybe. My eldest at this point I think is maybe 5-6 months. 

What strikes me as odd though,my other fish seem just fine in my tap water. I have panda corys,had them about 8 months and only lost 2 adults. They also spawned and I have 3 babies who look like they are doing great. I also have a tank with pencilfish and pygmy cories,for maybe um 2 months lost 1 so far. 

So I wonder what in the water is killing bettas but is okay for others. Very odd.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If only you could have gotten a necropsy on one of your fish to see what killed them.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

oh didnt think of that. but who would do that? I certainly cant do that myself lol. I do have umm...hate to say this,but a bunch of dead fish still in my freezer. Its adding up so I gotta start burying them. Gonna have to do mass plots if I can. We just had so much freaking rain this year,(prolly the problem with my water!!) that I couldnt get them buried. I kinda feel bad leaving them in there,heh.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wonder if you can find out from a vet's office. I have no idea what it would cost but it might be worth it to find out what the heck is going on.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmmm...there is fish doctor linked on my vets website. I could probably email him and see what he says.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats a good idea. I hope everything works out so you can get some answers.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

That is a good idea bout the fish autopsy or w/e. I hope you find some answers. And Synthisis is so right about our water differences. It is such a large change that I can buy plants in his stores and bring them to my water and they go into shock. Major differences going on there... Good luck Fishyinpa!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

It's late, but I just have to tell you that it is definitely not your fault! Don't even think of blaming yourself for this, and please listen to me because I have beat myself up over almost the same issue. Seriously, I have water issues as well and I have mentally tormented myself to the point where I almost gave up the entire hobby because of all the problems that I encountered. For example, yesterday I had to boil an entire 5 gallons of water using a little kettle because for the past month there has been some sort of bacteria in my water that kills my male's fins. Ever time I'd do a water change they'd get rips and holes in their beautiful fins for no reason. I finally pinpointed it to my water and now I need to convince my parents to shock our well. It doesn't affect other fish or my females. I'm guessing the same thing is happening with your water with a worse effect. This does NOT make you a bad owner, in fact it just proves to me that you are a good person because of your reaction. An uncaring person would say "meh, it's just a fish" and move on, but a good person always takes things out on themselves because they actually care and are responsible. I KNOW FOR SURE that you take great care of your fish, and I'm not the most trusting person in the world, so what you need to do is remember that you are a great owner despite having problems that are out of your control. This post really hit home for me and I hope that what I have said will help you to NEVER blame yourself for this. This kind of thing can and does happen to many people, we just don't hear about it because it happens behind the scenes of the forums.

On a proactive note, I have considered spending the money to buy a UV sterilizer and a RO unit and hooking it all up to a holding tank so that I can start fresh with my water. This may be an option for you as well. I find my water has "good" periods when everything is just dandy, and "bad" periods as I described above and this is why I haven't spent the money on this setup yet, but I think that it is definitely time for me. If you don't want to be buying bottled water each week a similar setup should remove everything from your water, then you can just add a blend of essential minerals and be all set.

I wish you the best of luck and I hope that my suggestions may be of some help. Feel free to PM me any time to chat or just vent ;-). Maybe we can work something out together. ~Kim


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your fish


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks Bettafishcrazy. I lost yet another. Luna.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no!! I'm so sorry!!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

She never looked good from the beginning. Im gonna dump her tank and not get anymore for now. Reba and Fishy 2 seems fine,but who knows. Poseidon seems fine too. But looks can fool ya. 

I am thinking of trying guppies. They have real pretty ones at my lfs. Guy said they would be fine with corys. They have some Julii corys that I like. So maybe I can get guppies to live lol. Or not. I dunno.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I'm sorry about Luna. I know this has to be so so frustrating.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes very. I love these fish,but they dont love me lol. Or my water doesnt. Or something. I dunno.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Man I am so sorry you are haveing such a ruff time with your bettas.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah,thanks. Now I am reading about people not being able to keep guppies alive,they drop like flies. Kinda like my bettas..hmm...so scratch that lol. Maybe some glofish haha.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh no, so sorry about Luna. 
Hope you have better luck with other fish.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks jupiter. i got some false julii corys and glofish. my dad wanted colorful fish lol,so glofish it is. i got one of each color. thinking of getting 3 regular danios to make a proper school. glofish arent cheap!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds nice and colorful!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost another  It's so terrible that this is happening to you. I hope that you have better luck with the glowfish and cories.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Ty. I hope so too. I had good luck with my pandas and the other fishies in with them,so hopefully they be good as well. I am gonna have to upgrade them though,tank is a tad overstocked lol. Just deciding what to get.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Heh lost one glofish already. The other two were bullying it like mad. I thought it would be okay until I got home with a couple more danios,but nope was dead by the time I got home. Maybe something was wrong with it from the getgo other than being bullied to death. Seems odd to be bullied to death in one day. Or maybe it can happen. If these danios drop like flies,no more danios.


----------

